# Arithmetic operations in flash



## part_time_ch (Sep 20, 2007)

I want to perform arithmetic operations in flash. i am using flash mx. how can i do it?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2007)

Hope this helps about ActionScript.

*www.adobe.com/support/flash/action_scripts/actionscript_tutorial/actionscript_tutorial08.html

*www.adobe.com/support/flash/action_scripts/actionscript_tutorial/

*www.actionscript.org


----------

